# SNOW SOCKS.. Any one rate them ???



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The chance of me going anywhere near snow or wanting to drive in it is remote.. BUT on my drive to sunny Spain there is always a chance..
Chains are heavy to carry and expensive (to me anyway)...

What are people thoughts on these "snow socks" ????
Good / bad, ideal as a back up ????/

I have my eye on some at a reasonable price....
For an Autotrail apache 700 225/75/16 tyres


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep, they are very good. However you need to be very careful using them as they are easily damaged. You need to make sure you use them only on snow and only for as long as needed to get proper traction.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve, when it's time to put those sort of things on, it is time to park up. As you know, there are many truck restaurants down there, and quite frequent.
The Spanish don't let their roads get closed for too long!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grath said:


> Steve, when it's time to put those sort of things on, it is time to park up. As you know, there are many truck restaurants down there, and quite frequent.
> The Spanish don't let their roads get closed for too long!


I am with you 100% on that as I have posted the same info..
But somewhere in the back of my mind it keeps telling me that I should maybe carry some.... Hopefully it will add to the tow strap, jump leads and everything else that I have never used... :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

They are very effective when used on snow but will be wrecked if used otherwise. Unless absolutely essential to travel in snow I would prefer to have a lie in and wait for it to thaw!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Twelve winters of back to back trips to Spain & Portugal and I only ever got stuck once through snow. I set off one Sunday night from just north of Pampalona on the N121a and got over the mountain only to have to pull into a small cantina parking on the C101 near to Agreda.
Next morning, I woke to find a snow drift all up the truck side and the doors frozen stuck. I was as snug as a bug inside and a couple of hours later after having to kick the doors open, I was on my merry way.

Maybe I have been lucky


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've used them on my car - superb. I've got some for the MH, but only to get me out of a problem as I don't fancy 3.8t of vehicle sliding around.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

As others have said, excellent on snow and ice but as soon as you hit tarmac they're dead.
To be honest we carry chains and socks.
Two years ago the road from our house to the main road was a sheet of ice although the main road was clear. I popped the socks on and drove the 500m on the ice with out a problem. The chains would have worked just as well but it only took a few seconds getting the socks on and off whereas the chains take forever.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

much easier to put on than chains, much quieter and great to get you out of trouble but will wear out in a very short space of time if they sniff the pavement or rocks.

They cost around the equivalent of £40 in Canada, chains are a little more expensive not sure how that compares to UK, if it is much cheaper happy to bring a few pairs back!


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure how good these are or might be but they look like they might be lighter than chains and as easy to fit as socks.

Any body tried them?

Michelin Easy Grip Composite Snow Chains

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_840169_langId_-1_categoryId_202001


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have socks since they are much easier to use than chains. I have chains too since they are required by law. But I hope to only have to use the socks since the chains are such a pain to fit to the wheels.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have carried these around for years, and never needed to use them.
I suppose, if I got stuck in snow, they might help if I only needed to get out of a rut or kerb, but certainly not for any serious distance


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Photo attached.
I made these with cheap polypropylene rope. Make 5 closed loops, number depends on spokes of wheel. Then thread one end of each loop through gaps between spokes. Then take a piece of rope and 'collect' each loop in a ring. Tie the two ends and Bob's your uncle! I carry 10 loops and two lengths, enough for the two drive wheels. Worked a treat. Did not have to worry too much about tarmac (although I do remove them quickly when off snow) as they are so cheap to replace. They really do work and are easy to put on.
Brian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Medallionman said:


> Photo attached.
> I made these with cheap polypropylene rope. Make 5 closed loops, number depends on spokes of wheel. Then thread one end of each loop through gaps between spokes. Then take a piece of rope and 'collect' each loop in a ring. Tie the two ends and Bob's your uncle! I carry 10 loops and two lengths, enough for the two drive wheels. Worked a treat. Did not have to worry too much about tarmac (although I do remove them quickly when off snow) as they are so cheap to replace. They really do work and are easy to put on.
> Brian


I LIKE IT... ,,!!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Snow socks, snow chains like anything else in motor homing you never need them until you need them.

And as sure as eggs are eggs leave them at home you will need them or anything else you might carry to get yourself out of a situation.

We row around and motor along with our little outboard in a little yacht tender, we always carry life jackets and spare fuel, get my drift?..


ray.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Snow socks, snow chains like anything else in motor homing you never need them until you need them.
> 
> ...


My theory exactly.
I know that if I buy something like snow socks or a spare wheel it ensures that I will never need said device.

Oh wait, I did need the spare wheel when we had a blow out in Spain! :roll: 
Another great theory bites the dust.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm off to buy some of that blue rope.... !!! 
But I have a bid on ebay for some just in case...

As already mentioned, I dont have any intention of driving if it came to it. Happier to sit tight and put the kettle on and convince the wife to huddle up to save gas.....


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Lidl have snow chains on sale again £20
I bought some last year as they seem very good quality and not cheap chain like i expected. In winter we usually remove things like sun loungers BBQs and other summer stuff so the extra weight isnt problem

Phill


----------

